# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Questions about GAD and panic disorders

## Carrotlet

Hello everyone, I'd be greatful is someone could help me with my questions here.

1. What causes GAD and panic disorders, is it usualy through events in childhood?

2. What is the likely hood that GAD or other disorders will be passed on to children and is there anything to stop it?

3. And finaly, what treatments are available for disorders.

----------


## Otherside

> Hello everyone, I'd be greatful is someone could help me with my questions here.
> 
> 1. What causes GAD and panic disorders, is it usualy through events in childhood?





It can be, sometimes there isn't a reason that's obvious, maybe not a reason at all. I have however, come across a lot of people with anxiety disorders that have been bullied at some point in there life, or have had not so great experiences with there parents, or events that happened before that panicked them. Usually it's a combination of things, at least it has been with me. 





> 2. What is the likely hood that GAD or other disorders will be passed on to children and is there anything to stop it?



This one is one that worries me too. We don't know what causes GAD or any kind of mental illness. What we do know though, is that nothing is set in stone. I saw mental illness explained somewhere else like this, and it wasn't quite about anxiety, but I think it was a pretty good way of putting it.

So lets say everyone this planet has a jar. Some people start off with more marbles in that jar, some people have less. Parents with a mental illness might mean you start off with more marbles in that jar that another person. Stressful life events can also add marbles to that jar. Too many marbles in the jar, and well, you kinda lose your marbles (Sorry about having to use the marbles description, probably not the best one to use.) The good news is, that we can take marbles out of this jar.






> 3. And finaly, what treatments are available for disorders.



It varies really. If you're looking for treatment for just anxiety, then there's councilling that might help you, therapies such as CBT that can teach ypu how to see situations in life differently so that you may not feel as anxious about them, or there always medication, but there's some people who don't want to do that. Some of it you can probably do yourself, if you look on Amazon or somewhere there's probably couple of books that might help (I'd go for something like the "Overcoming" series. Some of the books out there are a load of rubbish.), or you can go and get help from a therapist. Some people are helped by meditating or doing yoga. There's no set answer, really. Some people are helped by somethings, some people are helped by others.

Then there's just simple things that may make a difference. Cutting down on caffiene if you're drinking any, spending more time out in the sun, exercising.

----------


## compulsive

> Hello everyone, I'd be greatful is someone could help me with my questions here.
> 
> 1. What causes GAD and panic disorders, is it usualy through events in childhood?
> 
> 2. What is the likely hood that GAD or other disorders will be passed on to children and is there anything to stop it?
> 
> 3. And finaly, what treatments are available for disorders.



1. My experience, I was a hypersensitive person. I was also bullied through out school. I discovered that if I planned things , If I thought about what would happen and how I could cope, I could save face or not be punished or hated less. No it can happen at any time as adults have gotten anxiety disorders due to traumatic events.id say its much more likely to be through childhood experiences.

2. It cant be passed on via genetics unless your anxiety disorder is genetic ie caused by hormone imbalance. 

 Don't be a perfectionist parent or else, its very likely you will cause your child to have anxiety problems. You can stop it by not teaching your children your coping mechanisms, not pressuring them to not make mistakes.

3.  CBT . Exposure therapy doesn't really work for a fear of everything. Or the OCD treatment, which is to learn how to accept uncertainty.

----------


## whiteman

> Hello everyone, I'd be greatful is someone could help me with my questions here.
> 
> 1. What causes GAD and panic disorders, is it usualy through events in childhood?
> 
> 2. What is the likely hood that GAD or other disorders will be passed on to children and is there anything to stop it?
> 
> 3. And finaly, what treatments are available for disorders.



1. In my case, I think it was events in childhood, for sure.

2. I think it's kind of like alcoholism-either the children of an alcoholic will become an alcoholic themself, or they won't touch alcohol. 

3. What works for me??? Exercise, especially repetative types of aerobic exercise(I can't emphasize this enough). Nutrition. Religion=Norse Paganism. Work, being my own boss. Working for people is a nightmare. Co-workers are a nightmare.  SSRI's are shit, and therapy is something to do when you don't have anything to do. I like my therapist, but I've had therapists that have done more harm than good, and I just stopped going to them.

----------

